# Signal from TV set-top box to computer



## docmcr (May 16, 2007)

I have been searching for an answer to this one for about 3 days now without any luck.

I have AT&T's U-verse installed in my home. On my TV in my computer room I have a Motorola VIP1200 (1200) set-top box. My TV in this room is very old and my computer monitor is my preferred way to watch TV at this time since it has a better res. as well as stereo speakers. I want to be able to watch TV on the computer instead of the TV.

The 1200 has 2 USB 2.0 connectors on it, but I cannot find out their purpose. It would be simple, and cheap, if I could just connect either a USB reversing cable or a USB cable with 2 male ends from the box to my computer if possible, I just don't know which one to buy. My other choice is to get a new board for the computer like a Dazzle HDTV ot WinTV card, but the expense would be more.

Any comments or suggestions, which cable to use or other suggestions would be helpful.

TYA
docmcr


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm going to guess that you're out of luck with the USB connectors. My Motorola boxes with my Verizon FiOS TV have USB jacks too, but they're not useful for anything. 

I think the HDTV board is the way to go.


----------



## case31 (Jan 31, 2008)

I just finished setting my computer and tv up with my u-verse service. I did this: I bought a dvi switcher, found on ebay for $40 (inc. shipping), an HDMI to DVI cable, and an extra DVI cable. Works like a charm. The sound was kind of a pain though. I have the sound going from rca's out to the midi line in on my sound card. My switcher has audio inputs, but I only get sound from the right speakers and the sub.
I'm trying to decide if I want to get fancy with the sound. What I would have to do is run optical out to a toslink digital coax converter, run digital coax to the switcher input (that's what it has), run the digital coax from switcher output to a digital i/o module, then go coax to midi from the module to my sound card input. I figure that will run me another $50 or so, getting everything on ebay.


----------

